# Early signs of gyno, should I stop my cycle



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Alright folks, currently on 125mg of test prop and 100mg of tren ace EOD. Been on for four weeks now, starting to see noticeable gains in body shape and strength gains

the absolute c-nt about it is iv started to get gyno! Mt left nipple is puffy and there's a tiny lump underneath, and in general my nips feel weird!

iv got letro, caber, a dex and nova. What I'm wanting to know is do I stop my cycle until it clears. Or can I carry on and let the letro etc do its job. I really don't want to stop as I'm right into my training and diet the now, but I don't want a pair of tits either

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Help a big titted brother out somebody!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Carry on, add an AI like adex at 0.5mg a day until it clears a bit, then reduce the dose to 0.5mg EOD

You could add 20mg nolva too ED to keep the receptors occupied while adex takes time to reduce your estrogen levels


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers dude, Iv got a rough idea of the protocol to follow ie dose of chems to take etc. I just couldn't find anything on if you had to stop or not.

Another thing, because I don't know wether it's the tren or the test that's causing it, should I take the letro and adex together?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

mccaff1967 said:


> Cheers dude, Iv got a rough idea of the protocol to follow ie dose of chems to take etc. I just couldn't find anything on if you had to stop or not.
> 
> Another thing, because I don't know wether it's the tren or the test that's causing it, should I take the letro and adex together?


No mate, letro and adex are both AI's, so only need one.....nolva is a SERM, will keep the nips covered without lowering estrogen....hence why I said you could use that alongside adex


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

Arent you taking an a.i ? , tren causes gyno by a different mode of action and is usually controlled by caber - not an a.i .

Adex and letro are a.i's ( used in the control of e2 , high e2 can cause gyno)

Caber affects prolactin

Have you been taking either one on cycle?

If you have not been taking an a.i on cycle then do what hotdog says, most of all read up on what compounds you are taking and there modes of action.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

pugster said:


> Arent you taking an a.i ? , tren causes gyno by a different mode of action and is usually controlled by caber - not an a.i .
> 
> Adex and letro are a.i's ( used in the control of e2 , high e2 can cause gyno)
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, incorrect info...only estrogen causes gyno...prolactin causes lactation, but you would already have to have gyno (originally caused by estrogen) for lactation to occur...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

Bah i got mixed up with progesterone / prolactin and caber/ dostinex which resulted in some sort of brain fart :tongue:


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi guys soz to but in but started to get a small lump under my right nipple no signs of puffiness or soreness would you recommend getting an ai or see if it gets any worse?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Why do people even bother starting cycles without a AI if it was nesssesary!!

Annoys me so much.

Just get it ready before cycle, I take adex with every cycle that converts.


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

That's why I was asking should I take both a dex and caber. Since I'm taking tren and test I don't know which is causing the gyno. I'm not lactating (thank f-ck) just got a lump. Iv got everything at hand, this is my third cycle and never had any probs before that's why I didn't run an ai during cycle.

I'm thinking to be on the safe side take adex, caber, and letro until my nips are back to normal


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

just take adex and caber , adding another A.I in (letro -which is the strongest) might kill your E2 and you will feel like **** - males still need E2 and low E2 feels worse than high. if you still have a lump after the cycle then you can use the letro later on.


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers man, il just stick to the adex and caber. What you think, is it still cool to carry on with my cycle whilst I have a lump?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

lewishart said:


> Why do people even bother starting cycles without a AI if it was nesssesary!!
> 
> Annoys me so much.
> 
> Just get it ready before cycle, I take adex with every cycle that converts.


Because a lot of people seem to think that if they haven't got gyno from previous cycles then they won't need it. They also think that if they are not gyno prone then there is 'no point' running it but that's far from the case IMO


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Because a lot of people seem to think that if they haven't got gyno from previous cycles then they won't need it. They also think that if they are not gyno prone then there is 'no point' running it but that's far from the case IMO


Just is bizare that you would even start something in any scenario, your jacking your testosterone levels most of the time at least 5x the normal 75mg/week average male testosterone production, your most likely going to have SOME form of raise in estrogen.

Also not running a AI can cause sexual issues, even if you dont have gyno symptoms doesnt mean your estrogen levles arent higher than they are meant to be.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Why do people even bother starting cycles without a AI if it was nesssesary!!
> 
> Annoys me so much.
> 
> Just get it ready before cycle, I take adex with every cycle that converts.


Some people don't need one ... I am not on of them people


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

WardyX11 said:


> Some people don't need one ... I am not on of them people


Doesnt mean that you wont ever get any gyno symptoms from cycles that you run.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

no, granted you should always have it to hand...

maybe even start cycle at .5 eod and adjust from there. others go the other way, start with none and adjust if needed

like this guy will have to do


----------



## Lukiefisha (Mar 17, 2014)

I've just had the same problems with my nips been taking nolva with my course and still flavored up waiting for adex should have had it to hand my misteak


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Use letro 2.5 mg ed taper down after lump is gone or starts to get smaller ! Then either run armidex 1mg ed or eod or tamoxifen 20mg also use caber 1mg a week while on tren


----------

